# MTH Z-1000 TRANSFORMER AND CONTROL



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

I purchased a Z-1000 transformer set up and took it to layout today. I did not have the setup to do passive setup in that I had been to Zube to run live steam and was due back at my home to get ready to go to my birthday get together. Any how the new setup will barely run the two g scale diesels. The butttons on the control do a good job of ringing the bells and blowing whistles.
Am I expecting too much from the unit. MTH says the engines only pull one amp each. I even took one of the engines off and it still ran slow. Shut off all lights in cars.
When I run them on Club power they run fine but no control of the extra pro sound features.
_will try to set up passive next week using the DCS Remote Commander_


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

What is the output rating of this transformer?


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 20 Jul 2013 02:29 PM 
What is the output rating of this transformer? 
Greg 

If you mean wattage, it is rated at 100 watts. Has I believe 5 or 6 amps capacity. I am at home noe and left the thing at the Mall.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

according the the manual, 80 watts on the 14v output, 100 watts on the 18v output. 

It is AC. 

Now, on DC, you can calculate Watts = amps times volts... 

On AC it is not the same, but we can approximate, ball park. 

so 100 watts = 18 volts times amps... 

solving for amps you would have 5-6 amps as you stated. 

Clearly if you have a single loco that draws 5 amps on the level you have a problem with that loco... 

Maybe you had a bunch of lighted cars and forgot to "add" them in? 

Did you try without smoke? The smoke units use over an amp themselves.

Did both locos run poorly? 

Is the problem only slow, i.e. low top speed? Or was it pulling power? 

At 18 volts maybe they don't run very fast... I know people who use Bridgeworks DC power supplies and go over 24 volts. 

Greg


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg

I like the thunder.
No lights,no smoke, I will do some checking this week aon amp draw and see what will happen. I have a couple of extra transformers i will take over to check them out. Ultimate goal is operating the DCS Remote Commander. Just did not have time to do it today. Will get back to you when I check out the other transformers.MTH tech had told me the engines would pull 1 amp each. I have not checked to see if that is correct.


----------

